# Baby soap?



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi!
I want to make a baby soap that will be tender on a baby's skin.... What oils should I use? :help
Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use more olive oil and no scents at all also I add coco and shea butters just altering my walmart recipe and run thru the lye calc.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Okie dokie... Does anyone make a baby soap?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

People buy our regular unscented soap for their babies. DIL used it from the day she brought DGD home 7 months ago. She recently tried one of the scented soaps and Ashly hasn't had any problems with it, DIL even washes Ashly's hair with it. One of the nurses from the hospital uses it on her newborn and loves it. We are going to try one with olive oil in it. Carolyn


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I do coconut,olive, castor blend for babies with EO yang ylang that is very nice. For older babies I just love the baby powder scent from CS it is so strong and clean..it does rice tho, so not the prettiest. All the feedback I've gotten from it has been good


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok thanks guys! (or should I say girls!)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

lavender EO is very soothing


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

A pure olive oil soap with lavender and chamomile is very nice for babies.. 
Helps them sleep, very gentle on the skin.. I would not use anything from nuts, including shea in case of allergies... would not use coconut... 
I would consider using avacodo oil, and maybe ricebran oil... or cocoa butter... 
and I would use organic oils if possible.. for babies skin...
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure you have a warning on the bar that it is not to be used for shampoo. Soap stings like fire, much much worse than detergent soaps. Make sure moms know to only use baby no tears shampoos on the baby, then use the soap to wash off the chemicals from the baby shampoo on the babies skin  Vicki


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok thanks everyone! Barbara if I used all olive oil what would I use for lather?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

castile soap is all olive oil I think


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

It won't lather much, but babies don't care if they have lather or not.. that is just us that wants tons of lather... doesn't mean you aren't getting clean.. Could use a little castor oil... that would help... jojoba oil would be nice in a soap also.. jojoba is very close to what our own body produces in oils.. therefore very good for our skin..
Barbara


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok well thanks everyone!


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I made a bastille with oo, caster and palm. Nice mild soap and it bubbles well. Use a water discount and it will be ready in 4 weeks, but will be super mild in 8.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Sounds very nice... let us know how it does in four weeks


----------

